# Can you export a score from Cubase 7 and import it in Sibelius or Finale?



## Jeffrey Peterson (Mar 18, 2015)

Can you export a score/notation from Cubase 7 and import it in Sibelius or Finale?

If so does it transfer well. If not...that sucks.

Thanks


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2015)

xml export is probably the best... it tries to retain all the graphical settings of the score


----------

